# 2 Wet dogs : What are the best water/weather proof doggy coats



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I hope you arte all well, i have noit been on here for a little while. 

I was hoping you could offer some advice, I have 2 poo's and with the weather closing in, it is proving a struggle to keep them wet and the house clean. I see many of you have invested in Equa fleece's but was unsure if these keep the doggys dry or just warm.

Any recommendations would be greatfully appreciated.

Thanks All
Sara


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have Equafleeces which are waterproof but if the dogs go in a big puddle etc they do get waterlogged. I have just bought one of the below but haven't tried it outside yet....really well made ,thin and waterproof/breathable only downside is it's quite difficult to fit and it rustles a bit!!
It's a bit big on Betty (the little white one) so need to get a smaller size..will get her one in bright red!
Bottom picture is Betty in her Equafleece.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh where are they from?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Ooh where are they from?


I got both on line....Equafleece have their own website...just google Hurrta dog clothing and you will find lots of sites selling their products....prices vary from £75.00 to £48.00 ( Medicanimal)...so not cheap.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have Equafleeces which are waterproof but if the dogs go in a big puddle etc they do get waterlogged. I have just bought one of the below but haven't tried it outside yet....really well made ,thin and waterproof/breathable only downside is it's quite difficult to fit and it rustles a bit!!
> It's a bit big on Betty (the little white one) so need to get a smaller size..will get her one in bright red!
> Bottom picture is Betty in her Equafleece.


Gorgeous ... Can't wait to see Betty in Red ... I'm swithering over an equafeece and can't decide between red and black!!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Excellent i was just looking at the hurrta coats before i posted this thread and it is what prompted me to ask the question. I am definately going to invest in 2 for my pearl and eric.

Let me know how they go on outside in them and if they work!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Gorgeous ... Can't wait to see Betty in Red ... I'm swithering over an equafeece and can't decide between red and black!!


I have to be honest , I can't find my Equafleeces as haven't used them since last Winter ...the one Betty is wearing is the Mulberry but she also had one of the green ones....so have just ordered a red and a purple ( just for a change!!)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Colin what size so you order for Betty? Also.. is it the jumper with 4 legs and roll neck that you order?? I get a tad confused on the website.
The Mulberry one is lovely on Betty..I Could look at pics of her forever 

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Colin what size so you order for Betty? Also.. is it the jumper with 4 legs and roll neck that you order?? I get a tad confused on the website.
> The Mulberry one is lovely on Betty..I Could look at pics of her forever
> 
> xx


I got the size 18/20 inch ...I get the dog suit as it covers more of the body/legs.
They are really convenient as really easy to slip over their head....i'm just not keen on any kind of dog coat though to be honest but Betty's fur just never dries out!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I got the size 18/20 inch ...I get the dog suit as it covers more of the body/legs.
> They are really convenient as really easy to slip over their head....i'm just not keen on any kind of dog coat though to be honest but Betty's fur just never dries out!


Thank goodness I asked as I'd have ordered the wrong thing!! 

I too am not overly keen however if it keeps her a little cleaner/ drier I'll be happy 

Thanks xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Noticed on the equafleece website that they now have waterproof dog suits - anyone tried one of those? Loath to buy one for Kiki until she stopped growing, but after coming back like a drowned rat twice today already...
Do the dogs mind the rustle of the Hurrta coat? My oldest child would never wear a kagoul because he hated teh sound of it...


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

The hurrta coats look amazing but I couldn't afford one, they have some great looking ones on Zooplus at very good prices (probably not as good quality though), I ordered Enzo a Dog overall which was really nice & did look a good quality but I ordered it too big & although "movable" I thought it might be suited better to a dog with longer legs so I've returned it & ordered a Polar fleece, still water resistant although not as much as the overall I'd imagine but thought he'd be able to move better in it hope it arrives soon as he is getting so wet on our walks! I also didn't really want a coat for him but like Betty, Enzo takes so long to dry!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Noticed on the equafleece website that they now have waterproof dog suits - anyone tried one of those? Loath to buy one for Kiki until she stopped growing, but after coming back like a drowned rat twice today already...
> Do the dogs mind the rustle of the Hurrta coat? My oldest child would never wear a kagoul because he hated teh sound of it...


One of the dogs on one of the Cockapoo meets had one...I think it even have matching boots! It looked a bit space age to be honest and I personally wasn't keen on it although I could see the value in it...I think it's all a bit of a compromise to be honest. Ted did not seem to mind the rustle of the Hurrta and it might even quieten down once it's been worn a few times!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Thank goodness I asked as I'd have ordered the wrong thing!!
> 
> I too am not overly keen however if it keeps her a little cleaner/ drier I'll be happy
> 
> Thanks xx


My problem is my dog walker is very of the ''well the dogs had fun'' attitude regardless of how wet and dirty they get...I will often come home and Betty is still sopping wet which is not nice for her....thank god Ted has a totally type of
fur....he dries really quickly...the difference is amazing.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i bought a 4 legged waterproof coat from ebay, it was about £20 for size 18". we went to the lakes last week and my dog wore it when the weather was wet and was giving loads of compliments from the general public about how good it was.

you just need to type dog trouser suit in the search box, plus they are made in this country so thats a bonus


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sara said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you arte all well, i have noit been on here for a little while.
> 
> ...


Here are Bayley and Holly in their winter wear they had last year it was brilliant to be able to take them out in the snow and not have great lumps of ice hanging off them. These were from Ebay.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The equafleece polartec fabric are great wet does not go through the fleece they can be washed and dried in a matter of hours and as fleece does not frey if you need to make some adjustments you can just cut the legs to give you more room.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

The ones they are born with are best, completely waterproof.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> The ones they are born with are best, completely waterproof.


Wait until your cockapoo gets it's adult coat.....you may just change your mind...I know I did!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> The ones they are born with are best, completely waterproof.


Yes but white dog+mud+wet fur that stays wet for ages = sometimes needs a coat! 

We're waterproof too but I'd still rather wear a coat


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Because I keep Daisy's coat longer she picks up lots of twigs and things when walking in the woods. A couple of times she even managed to get completely stuck in brambles. I never thought I would be a 'dog coat person' but they are invaluable and save a lot of work and losing your dog in the undergrowth!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I will definitely be investing in another coat for my two this winter. Obi has one coat already but I want one to cover his legs too. His fur coat is long and takes far too long to dry. It's not good for him to be lying around wet all day long and I don't have time to dry him with a hair dryer.

Here's his Outhwaite coat for when it's a heavy rain walk.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh Obi is just too cute .. He looks tiny in the pics 

That looks a good decent coat he has but yes the legs need coverage too. 

I ordered the equafleece suit yesterday aftetnoon for Molly and it arrived this morning ... Very good service.

However, to say that she's less than impressed is an understatement!!! 

if it does the job though ... 

xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Equafleeces are fab but don't leave them on longer than necessary. I used Daisy's on her at the sea which was great as it stopped the sand getting in her coat and also getting too cold (It was January!). However, I just left it on her all day and it had caused matts on her long coat. I still wouldn't do without it. I don't know what others are like but Daisy shivers so much when she is wet especially when it is not summer.

P.S. Obi is sooo handsome!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Will keep this in mind thanks Sarah ... The matts don't need any encouragement


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, mine stay on only for the duration of the walk...matts..every cocakpoo owners headache!!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's Enzo in he's Zooplus one


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Enzo is gorgeous and really suits his coat 

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wiz1908 said:


> Here's Enzo in he's Zooplus one


I really like it...and seems a really good fit....what size did you get???


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you, he's not overly impressed with it though lol. I got him a size 45" he's not a small cockapoo though! when I measured him I thought he was 55" (from neck to base of tail) but the Overall one was massive so went down 2 sizes for the polar one. I do worry that it's slightly heavy though, whilst is not warm at the mo I worry he'll be too hot in it till it's really cold outside. Thinking of getting the overall one as well in that smaller size as although it was fleece lined it was much lighter but he didn't move as comfortably in it but that could of just been cause it was too big.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for this valuable thread my groomer today recommended equafleece so just 2 quick questions: do I measure tail to neck? And you think the jumper is the better of the two?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> The ones they are born with are best, completely waterproof.


In an ideal world we would all love to let our dogs go as nature intended however many of us have constraints which nature does not support. Dog coats do a good job do not harm the dogs and make life easier for owners. It is not the same as dressing dogs in silly outfits but trying to be practical. When and if I ever get my farmhouse kitchen with AGA I will be the first to let my dogs be natural but whilst I live in my Wimpey 2 up 2down I have to keep my house clean and dry!


----------

